# Will my colt be considered paint or breeding stock?



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

If he has no qualifying white, he will be registered as a "Solid Paint-Bred" aka SPB.

Here are the color requirements:

Color Requirements


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No unfortunately, white does not develop later on, at least not enough to have the minimum 2 inches of pink skin underneath it. I think the changed the terms in the APHA, my horse was born in 2000, his papers say under the heading below his picture "Type of Registration - Identifaction Status" and in the Pattern Type, it lists "Solid". Now my loud colored paint & sire of my solid horse (his dam was a tobiano, loud too), under the "Type of Registration" it lists "Regular" and under the Color/Type it lists Chestnut/Overo. The solid horse's paper has a separate spot for just color because pattern type is separate, it already listed Solid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

I do know that the same sire and **** had produced a filly of similar color several years ago (she passed away due to a freak accident). She had a small white spot on her chest though, that increasingly grew larger over time. Is this only possible if he were to have already displayed some white ln him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

No, white won't develop. 

Also, be aware that breeding two overos together is a terrible idea. I get the impression from your posts that you aren't the breeder, so don't take this as an attack on you if that is the case. Overo to overo breedings are dangerous, and can result in foals that will die within 72 hours of birth.


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

Lethal whites, yes im aware. I am not the breeder, but I know she has produced only 2 lethal whites. The sire was gelded several months after my colt was born, so they wont be bred together any longer. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My solid horse did develop white hairs throughout his coat and a few tiny white spots or smears of white but no pink skin underneath, that is the requirement for Regular registration versus Identification status. I believe that pink skin has to be above the knees and behind the throat and be at least 2 inches in diameter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Blazeeofglory said:


> Would be be considered breeding stock because of the lack of white on his body, or would be just be a solid paint?
> 
> Thank you!


I believe Breeding Stock is old terminology and they now call them solid paints on the papers.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

In 2000, there is no mention of breeding stock on my horse's registration papers, under "Type of Registration" it says "Identification Status" under "Pattern Type" it says "Solid", did it used to say "Breeding Stock"? I have 1994 APHA papers but those are for a colored horse, totally different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Around here they are in discussion referred to as breeding stock which I put down to habit since the terminology on the papers has changed. My "breeding stock" are listed as Solid under Color.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Prior to Jan. 1, 2006, solid color horses were placed in the Breeding Stock Registry. However, beginning Jan. 1, 2006 all solid colored horses with at least one Paint parent are placed in the solid Paint-Bred Registry. The Breeding Stock Registry is for horses without a Paint parent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

PHM I don't know where you're getting your info but it's incorrect. 

ALL APHA horses need one APHA parent with the other being APHA, AQHA or JC registered. 

Given SPB (solid paint bred) or regular papers depends solely on the amount of white a horse has not it's breeding.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

At one time, didn't the APHA allows quarter horses with excessive white into the registry?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The one Paint parent rule was put into effect January 1, 2005, so yes they did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes they did. As well as excessive white JC horses too. Hence you can have a horse with AQHA/APHA or JC/APHA papers.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

But breeding stock and solid paint registry are the same thing. They used to say Solid on the papers under color and then the type of registration was listed as Breeding Stock. It was recently renamed to Solid Paint-bred, but still just means they do not express enough white to get Regular Registry papers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> PHM I don't know where you're getting your info but it's incorrect.
> 
> ALL APHA horses need one APHA parent with the other being APHA, AQHA or JC registered.
> 
> Given SPB (solid paint bred) or regular papers depends solely on the amount of white a horse has not it's breeding.


Right from the APHA website http://www.aphaonline.org/htmlhelp/regristration/coat_patterns_color_rule_and_taking_photographs.htm . The one Paint parent rule started in 2005 and is now gone again in 2013 with a new 4" rule.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And your information on the different sections of the breeding is still incorrect.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Blazeeofglory said:


> Lethal whites, yes im aware. I am not the breeder, but I know *she has produced only 2 lethal whites*. The sire was gelded several months after my colt was born, so they wont be bred together any longer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Still not a number I'd be proud of. In reality it should be 0 since it's easily avoidable if they took the time to care. 

I know you're not the breeder so wasn't aimed at you. Glad they gelded him.


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

I heard the socks have to be "above the knee" to be considered as white markings. Is this true, or is any length sock considered just that.. Not an actual "white marking" that would be accepted by APHA?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

2 inches of white with 2 inches of pink skin above the knee if I remember. 2 inches in diameter as well. My solid 2000 paint horse's papers do not say Breeding Stock anywhere maybe because he's a gelding? Under "Type of Registration" it says "Identification Status", only under Pattern Type does it list Solid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

I have never really owned a solid paint before him, so im not exactly framiliar with identification status/ breeding stock. Im not sure if his one sock would even qualify him.. Id post pictures but its just too much work to do on my phone.. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If the white extends two inches above the knee or hock, he can get full papers. If he looks like the average Quarter horse, he will receive SPB papers. 

My own Solid paint mare has a spot on her side that gets up to the size of a 50 cent piece or more and she's positive for frame and is still not enough for regular registy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

